# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  حوار ظريف...

## مناجاة الصابرين

*مرت امرأة فائقة الجمال برجل فقير بل معدم، فنظر إليها وقلبه ينفطر شغفا بجمالها* 






*ثم تقدم منها ودار بينهما الحوار الآتي:* 







*الرجل*
*: ' وزيّناها للناظرين '*

*
المرأة*


*: ' وحفظناها من كل شيطان رجيم '*

*
الرجل:* 


*'بل هي فتنة ولكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون '*

*
المرأة:*


*' واتقوا فتنة لا تصيبن الذين ظلموا منكم خاصة واعلموا أن الله شديد العقاب '*

*
الرجل:*


*' نريد أن نأكل منها وتطمئن قلوبنا '*

*
المرأة:*


*' لن تنالوا البرّ حتى تنفقوا '*

*
الرجل:*


*'وإن كان ذو عسرة '*

*
المرأة:*


*' حتى يغنيهم الله من فضله '*

*
الرجل:*


*و ' الذين لا يجدون ما ينفقون '*

*
المرأة:*


*' أولئك عنها مبعدون '*






*عندها احمر وجه الرجل غيظا وقال: ' ألا لعنة الله على نساء الأرض أجمعين!! '*








*فأجابته المرأة:*






*' للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين '*

----------

هدوء الغرام (07-25-2011), 

ورده محمديه (05-28-2011)

----------


## التوبي

*هههههه
يا لها من أمرآة ذكيه
استطاعت أن تسكت ذلك الفقير
المحتال 
أختي لقد راق لي ما قرأتُ هنا
تسلمي على هذا الطرح
تحياتي
*

----------

مناجاة الصابرين (05-28-2011)

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

المشكلة ان كل رجال يوصل لمرحله تسكته مرأة ايا كانا..

خالص احترامي.. وشكري لكم سيدنا لتواجدكم..

سلمتم

----------


## أموله

هههههههههِ ..~
سلمتيً من كل شرِ
حقًا حوار ظريف ..
ودي

----------


## ABU@JASEEM

الرجل مصيب  بس المرأة مصيبة خخخخخخ

داهية المرأة  خخخخخخخخخخخ

شكريه ع الطرح ^_^

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

العقل لويش اجل... لازم نشغله مو..


اهلا وسهلا منورررييييين

----------

